# Introducing: Calvin!



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry about the few days away from the forum ...happy 4th of July to all you America-dwelling folks!

So I just went down to Charlotte to pick up Calvin. He's 2 years old and was listed on Craigslist. He's very friendly, but super chubby. My roommate called him a "pot bellied hedgiepig". At the pet store, while picking up a new igloo and the like, I put him on the scale for the dog treats and found out he weighed almost a pound and a half...or about 680 g. I'll get it checked at the vet tomorrow. He hasn't had a wheel for at least the past year and a half...but with a new CSW hopefully that'll change soon  He rolls up into an okay ball, but he can't tuck his face in. He also has very very dry skin. On the way home, I held him most of the way and the blanket was almost covered in dandruff by the end of the trip. So far on my list: get him swimming and running and get him to lose some weight, and see if I can help his skin some. I have him in his new cage with fleece liners instead of wood shavings and a nice big igloo - - here are a couple pictures, but more to come soon after!!!

http://twitpic.com/22s0bc

http://twitpic.com/22ru5f


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Calvin is adorable! As unhealthy as being overweight is, hedgehogs carry it so well


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor "lil" Calvin, he is very handsome! Best of luck getting him all comfy and healthy!  Love his color!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad you got him home . He does look alittle fluffy :lol: hopefully he'll take to his CSW and lose a few grams


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck with the little guy! He's very cute 

Our second girl, Ruby, was also obese when she was rescued, to the point where she couldn't raise her tummy off the ground (again, no wheel). The lady who ran the rescue had her walk in the bathtub with a little bit of water to support her weight, and it came off gradually. By the time she was ready to be re-homed to us she was running around, not fast, but very deliberately  So it can be done with patience


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so glad you got him!

please keep us posted.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Grats on getting Calvin, he's a cutie  He carries his weight well and is too adorable.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He's definitely a big boy, but he's so very cute. Hopefully he'll be able to shed those extra grams, well done rescuing him, Beanie. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's a whole lotta adorable! He's going to be so much happier now. Keep us posted & lots of pictures!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, Craigslist hediges. <3 I have my own; they are a bit of work, but totally worth it! While Lily wasn't overweight (Calvin is sooo pudgy! too bad it's not good for them, otherwise I'd keep both of my girls chunky because I think it's so cute, LOL), she had her own set of problems. Keep us updated. I'm sure he's going to love his new wheel.


----------

